# Telford to Aberystwyth



## Norry1 (7 Oct 2010)

A few of us are planning to ride from Telford (where we work) to Aberystwyth and then get the train back.

Can anyone suggest a good route - or good sections that we should do?

Thanks in advance.

Martin


----------



## lukesdad (7 Oct 2010)

Well if you get to Rhayader. Up the Elan valley then the Mountain road to Cwmystwyth is a must do, then on to Devils bridge and down into Ystwyth.


----------



## lukesdad (7 Oct 2010)

The B road from Llandiloes to Rhayader is also very good.


----------



## jimboalee (7 Oct 2010)

Telford Station to the Ponderosa Cafe and back is 100 miles.


----------



## Greenbank (7 Oct 2010)

lukesdad said:


> Well if you get to Rhayader. Up the Elan valley then the Mountain road to Cwmystwyth is a must do, then on to Devils bridge and down into Ystwyth.



That goes a little bit further South but definitely worth the detour, the alternative is the A44 between Newtown and Aberystwyth although it isn't too bad it's going to be dull being on the same road for so long. I did it near the end of the Snowdon & Coast 400 (but that was from 2am to 6am and going the other way).

You might be able to adapt bits of this: http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/465437


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Oct 2010)

The a44 is a bit of a bore to ride but does have some stunning views. I'd go for Newtown Llani and then Llanidloes down to Rhyader via the back roads and then up the elan valley and over, all as suggested above.

I can't remeber if there is a tidy laney route from Welshpool to Newtown as my mind is having a senior moment.

Then again I'd suggest Abergwesyn Pass from Beulah over to Tregaron as being a must in that part of the world. Devil's Staircase. Top road.


----------



## Greenbank (7 Oct 2010)

The Elenith 300 is another Audax that goes very near all of these roads:-

http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/Elenith-Audax-300km


----------



## lukesdad (9 Oct 2010)

As Greg says Abergwesyn is another must but, its further south and a real lung buster, If you were going that way there is a nice road from Tregaron to the coast south of Ystwyth.


----------



## bof (10 Oct 2010)

Over to Church Stretton, Craven Arms (only busyroad bit), Knighton, back roads to Crossgates via Llanbister Road and then on to Rhyader over the Mountain Road to Cwmystwyth, then follow the Ystwyth, more or less to Aberystwyth.


----------



## andy_wrx (11 Oct 2010)

NCN 81 Lon Cambria is Shrewsbury to Aberystwith

Signposted NCN route, goes through Elan Valley, etc

Google around and you can find route directions e.g. http://www.shropshirecycling.co.uk/downloads/lon cambria - route 81 - welshpool to shrewsbury.pdf


----------

